# https://192.168.1.101/nowplaying/index.html



## tiger777 (May 6, 2006)

please help me on this I am trying to log on to my DVR through my Firefox 
when I type my ip in address bar it ask me for a user and pass word were do I get 
that from? is it located on my DVR please help thanks


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

the username is simply "tivo"
your password is your MAK, which you can get from the box or from one of the settings screens on the tivo itself


----------



## tiger777 (May 6, 2006)

thanks for info


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

TydalForce said:


> the username is simply "tivo"
> your password is your MAK, which you can get from the box or from one of the settings screens on the tivo itself


Thanks for the tip. I find this method of accessing my S2 for downloading to be a lot easier than TiVo Desktop 2.2. Since the Firefox browser has Tabs and you can download right from the NPL (Now Playing List) without having to launch the TiVo desktop.

BTW, the TiVo lingo can sometimes be difficult to translate. It took me a good half hour to figure out that MAK is lingo for Media Access Key.


----------

